# Bill Hall closing?



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

did i see correctly?
Bill Hall has closed his thread?
this makes me sad.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I just seen it also.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

WHAT'S UP WITH THAT!!! Something bad wrong
with this deal???

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOWSA ! ...and I didn't even Think that Hanks warning was directed at Bill !?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

What was the warning for?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Model murdering is one of the biggest reasons I read HT. Could someone explain what happened(without getting into particulars so no one else gets in trouble!)?
Without Bill I don't know if I'll stick around.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, this is MY take on the situation. In this thread- LINK it seems Bill and Chop1965 got into a minor argument, and Bill has(I think) believed that Chop1965 is someone that has re-joined the forum under and alias, that had been banned before.
Anyway, Bill said something, and Hank didn't like it and hence the WARNING !....


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope bills thread becomes a permanent sticky at the top of the customization section.Vast amounts of knowledge that shouldn't sink down in hobbytalk.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

So is this a temporary shut down then?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0dd, i think Bill closed it, not Hank. i don't know. I don't know if Bill can lift the lock?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

alpink said:


> 0dd, i think Bill closed it, not Hank. i don't know. I don't know if Bill can lift the lock?


 YES, I believe that Bill closed his own thread -himself...as his last post stated as much. Since I don't have an actual Paid HT membership, I dunno if those who are, have the ability to Close AND Re-Open their own threads, but I'm gonna guess you do ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know. I only know that I can close my own threads.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Major loss if Bill goes away.  I`m still kinda a newb compared to some of you guys but why is there so much drama around here lately by a bunch of mostly old farts talking about toy cars?


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Old farts? what is the cuttoff age to be an old fart? I just want to know where I stand.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Over 50 here so I consider myself one but I`m sure there are some younger guys. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gerome said:


> Old farts? what is the cuttoff age to be an old fart? I just want to know where I stand.


WATCH-IT !!!!!
I'm turning 55 in a few weeks.....:freak::hat::drunk:

so i resembles that statement :thumbsup::wave: ROFLMAO!!

dang, will these nightmares ever end ??? (Bill Leaving)...

Bubba 123


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If a duck quacks on the board.... Does it make a sound?*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Chop1965 is someone that has re-joined the forum under an alias, that had been banned before....


There was a reason why they banned the guy. Really seems a shame to look the other way and forget about that. I'm very disappointed with this... *very*. This wouldn't have happened if the doggy door on the back porch had been *left locked*. All manner of beasty can crawl back in if you're not careful. One would think this might be proof of that... although a fat lot of good this does anyone now.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hope i didn't help precipitate this.

i posted a goofy pic in that thread roughly analogous to the "popcorn" smiley. it was removed along with a couple other posts. 



--rick


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

oddrods said:


> Model murdering is one of the biggest reasons I read HT. Could someone explain what happened(without getting into particulars so no one else gets in trouble!)?
> Without Bill I don't know if I'll stick around.


Almost 153000 views .. I think the numbers speak for themselves. I wish it would have been handled thru PM's as Bill's thread was one of my favorite reads as well. The detail and sheer dedication on the Murdering thread was one of my main reasons for paying for a lifetime membership. I have nowhere near the skills that Bill has and I will most certainly miss watching the man turn junk into gems. I have had my own slap's on the hand by the administrative powers of HT so anymore I just keep my opinions to myself. I hope Bill continues to post he is a wealth of knowledge and ideas and it would be a major loss to the Slot community on HT for him to totally bail...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall......

Just think about that name. His talents and persona has its own department here at HT.
Definitely a pillar and one of the most respected members on this board.
His comments and stories are legendary and should be.

I hope he comes back.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I agree Bill is a wealth of knowledge and a true asset to HT. He has both fixed projects for me as well as given me advice how to fix a problem or two. Although I am a paid member I've had administrative problems when defending myself also. I believe I'm correct in saying Bill is also a paid member, if Bill does decide to leave I hope he continues to mentor on some other board so I can marvel at his work and seek his advice.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Look......

I started here shortly after Bill came to Hobby Talk. 

He is not going away as he loves this place!!!

He loves all of the Good Guys that are here!!!

He loves the hobby of slot cars!!!

Most of all Bill Hall loves the Mix of Everyone here and how they do things different from each other. 

Yes the Mix is the Key. We all have respect for everyone here on Hobby Talk. 

You just started...WELCOME!! You ben here long time...WELCOME!!

Just don't get stuck up on us here on HT and we can all have FUN!!

We are all different but, are also, in slot car form, all the same!!!

:hat:  :dude:   :lol: :tongue:

Pink Floyd: This is just a passing phase...One of my bad days...

C'mon, C'mon, C'mon...All in all it's just another smashed and mis-treated slot car on THE WALL. 

Don't leave me now...How could you leave me this way...when you know how much I need you, need you, need you....To beat to a PULP ON A SATURDAY NIGHT....oOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH DON'T LEAVE ME NOW!!






"HuHuh! I was in the right!"
"Yes, absolutely in the right!"
"I certainly was in the right!"
"You was definitely in the right. That geezer was cruising for a
bruising!"
"Yeah!"
"Why does anyone do anything?"
"I don't know, I was really drunk at the time!"
"I was just telling him, he couldn't get into number 2. He was asking
why he wasn't coming up on freely, after I was yelling and
screaming and telling him why he wasn't coming up on freely.
It came as a heavy blow, but we sorted the matter out"

Bob...This is the end of Pink Floyd Money...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*confused*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOWSA ! ...and I didn't even Think that Hanks warning was directed at Bill !?


I was puzzled too when I saw the "Consider this a warning" post. Didn't see anything that got my attention as over the line except MAYBE the large type HECK. Just went back & looked through again? Was anything removed? Didn't even see any post by Bill????...confused?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

eastside johnny said:


> I was puzzled too when I saw the "Consider this a warning" post. Didn't see anything that got my attention as over the line except MAYBE the large type HECK. Just went back & looked through again? Was anything removed? Didn't even see any post by Bill????...confused?


 Yes, quite a few posts were removed that were posted by several members- Bill included of course.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> There was a reason why they banned the guy. Really seems a shame to look the other way and forget about that. I'm very disappointed with this... *very*. This wouldn't have happened if the doggy door on the back porch had been *left locked*. All manner of beasty can crawl back in if you're not careful. One would think this might be proof of that... although a fat lot of good this does anyone now.


looks like my old 'buddy' Deane Walpole is back under a new ID. This would be the 3rd one at least. chop1965 is just another variation of 'chop change' that he goes by on other boards.

A little creativity in your names, Deane, might be in order. 

Hank, why was Deane allowed back on under this new ID?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I have become Comfortably Numb...






This is just a little Pinprick...

Bob...Key word "Little"...zilla


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have no proof that Deane is back. Present me proof via email or PM. Further discussion of this subject will NOT be done publically on HT.


----------

